# HELP Please. Struggling with insurance cover!!



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Just wondered if any of you kind members could give some help please:wave: We are currently spending most of our time living on the Algarve and have almost done a deal on a Hymer S700 here which is Portuguese registered . We are now panicking as several insurance companies here only give out comprehensive insurance to motorhomes that are NOT older than 15 years old!!!! :scared::scared: They are prepared to give only basic cover which does not cover theft!! We thought of buying Uk registered but didn't want to chance having confiscated here for being in country to long (6 month rule). Do you think there are any companies English or other that will do it? I am not resident and have Uk licence any advice will be very grateful . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Dec 12, 2017)

maybe when/if you do find theft cover the price may be so high as to be worthless,i may be tempted to invest instead in security,ie tracker and serious locks,
all the best and good luck


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Charlie, you are correct , I've just had a company called Abbeygate based in Portugal call me back with some good news. They can cover me comprehensive for just over 560 euros which covers me for theft etc. but they can't include breakdown on this. I asked him which company it was and they always use Tradewise in Gibraltar. He said they solely use them for all policy's . Happy to pay this amount if they turn out to be sound , will have to do some research on Net. on them. As for breakdown cover Iam sure I can use someone like ADAC I guess? Cheers


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Tracker*



janner said:


> maybe when/if you do find theft cover the price may be so high as to be worthless,i may be tempted to invest instead in security,ie tracker and serious locks,
> all the best and good luck



Thanks for that Janner, a good idea with a tracker installed, will have to check out installers in Portugal.


----------



## jagmanx (Dec 12, 2017)

*Get a disklok*

Prevention is better than cure !


----------



## pamjon (Dec 12, 2017)

*insurance*

Same problem in Spain, 6 months rule. Simple solution, drive into Spain fill up with fuel, keep the receipt then go back. You have left the country and can prove it with the receipt.
PJ


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 12, 2017)

pamjon said:


> Same problem in Spain, 6 months rule. Simple solution, drive into Spain fill up with fuel, keep the receipt then go back. You have left the country and can prove it with the receipt.
> PJ



Thanks Pj , unfortunately any foreign vehicle is only allowed to remain in the country for a maximum of 183 days in 1 year. I know lots of folk exceed this timeframe and I have done over the years and payed the price of having 2 vehicles confiscated by GNR. Luckily they were only cheap cars which didn't really matter then but with a high value motorhome I feel very reluctant to take the risk especially with number plate recognition cameras on borders , toll roads etc.


----------



## barryd (Dec 12, 2017)

Would it be worth giving AIB a call?  They offer a discount to members and they seem to tailor your quote around your requirements.  The fact its Portuguese may be the stumbling block but a phone call may give you some answers.


----------



## Byronic (Dec 12, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> There used to be quite a few brokers in Gibraltar that would cover pretty much anything but what would happen in the event of a claim I wouldn't like to say !



Not many actual brokers, Solrac and Capurro. But plenty of British  insurance
Companies have registered offices there, have a look on policy documents, Saga for one. Tax advantages. Adrian Flux as brokers utilise insurance Companies based in Malta it's a right old minefield. You're never completely
convinced of whom it is you're actually underwritten by.
I'm not sure of how someone owning and driving a Portuguese reg. vehicle stands in the laws eyes when hauled up and pleading non Portuguese residency, but maybe I've misunderstood the situation.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Byronic said:


> Not many actual brokers, Solrac and Capurro. But plenty of British  insurance
> Companies have registered offices there, have a look on policy documents, Saga for one. Tax advantages. Adrian Flux as brokers utilise insurance Companies based in Malta it's a right old minefield. You're never completely
> convinced of whom it is you're actually underwritten by.
> I'm not sure of how someone owning and driving a Portuguese reg. vehicle stands in the laws eyes when hauled up and pleading non Portuguese residency, but maybe I've misunderstood the situation.



Thanks Byronic, I will maybe check out Adian Flux see if they might be able to help,I have used them a lot in the past. Tradewise, based in Gibralter I have found out to be a British insurance company they are based in North London. Regarding the law here I can own and drive Portuguese vehicles here with my current Uk licence as long as I own a property in Portugal and have a fiscal number here.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 12, 2017)

Good luck Gary, 

Motorhomes are a grey area.

We try not to exceed the 6 month rule , but know at least 2 Brits, living and owning businesses here, trundling around in UK plated BMW and Mercs.
I wouldn't chance it,though.
Avoid the motorways, keep receipts from Spain.
Come and use our village aire.. The President, says its still going to happen.
If you need any practical help.. You know how to find us.


----------

